# I found his anal porn collection. What now?



## CherryLola (Apr 14, 2012)

We are very close and have sex most days. It felt like everything was good between us sexually and emotionally.

I know that lots of blokes like porn, some more than others, some more frequently than others - and that use of porn might vary depending on what is happening in their life and the life of their partner etc 

I am trying to be very reasonable and not stress myself too much over it. Everything else in our relationship has been really positive, and I have no doubt he loves me and cares for me greatly.

There wasn't a lot of porn - but what has concerned me the most is the content of the porn. It has a very clear theme of anal sex and anal sexual activity between girls and girls, or girls and men (not men and men).The dates of some of the porn were years old, so it is something he has liked for sometime I assume...the material was last opened about 2 months ago. 

We briefly talked about anal sex months ago, and it transpired that 'neither of us were really into it' and that it was something he would do if I wanted it, but he didn't especially want it himself. He also said he himself wasn't into having his anal region touched or entered using fingers. I feel like I may have seemed to be anxious or a little awkward when the conversation took place and that this probably made him decide to not tell me that he would really like some of these things. 

I know I don't have to do anything I don't enjoy sexually, and I know he wouldn't pressure me. But I feel so sad that he clearly fantasises about this so much but denied to me his interest...now I am scared that even though we love each other things are not what he wants from our relationship - sexually. I am worried about how often he will be thinking about what he is missing, or imagining these fantasies when he is with me.

I know some of your responses will tell me I am stupidly insecure etc, and I absolutely take your point that I am very insecure. I just love him so much, with all my heart. I feel truly sad that I can't be all that he wants in that department...that there is a significant desire that he is not having satisfied...well except by porn.

I am torn about bringing up the issue, because I know it will be upsetting and I am scared that by talking about it I will make it even more on his mind when we are intimate. 

I have considered that I could have anal sex with him - maybe just very very occasionally - but I don't really want to deep down. I have before many years ago (I didn't want to much then either) and it wasn't pleasant. It worries me if I do this with him once he will just want it more, and ask me for it etc then be disappointed I always says no...The dates of the porn were pretty old, so it something he has liked for sometime I assume...the material was last opened about 2 months ago though, so I imagine it is still something he would like. 

*I guess I would really appreciate some considered responses on what I should do? I feel like I have a few main options:*

*1.* Ignore it completely, try to forget and let him fantasise. If I'm not enough, without anal sex, he can make his own decision on whether porn is enough to 'fill the gap' (excuse the pun)

*2.* Communicate with him honestly and try to find out how important this fantasy is to him and be open about my feelings that I don't really want to do it ever. Take it from there...

*3.* End the relationship because he lied about his position regarding this sexual act and because I fear he will never be happy enough with me...

*4.* Wait for a while BEFORE I TALK TO HIM and check to see how often he looks at this specific type of material in the meantime. If it seems very frequent make communicating with him a matter of urgency. If it is infrequent, write it off as a little fantasy he likes to consider occasionally. Accept it and tell myself it doesn't mean our relationship isn't good enough for him? 

*5. *Give him anal sex, despite how I feel - but be clear I would want this pretty rarely...

*6.* Any other suggestions welcome...I'd really appreciate a male perspective if they actually have a similar fantasy and how it makes them think about their relationship if their girl isn't into that thing...


----------



## Browncoat (Mar 25, 2012)

I'd start with option 2: communicate. I think from there you'll know what the next step is. Just be loving and sweet to him, last thing you want to do is put him on the defensive (which I suspect is something that's very likely to happen).

Does he know that you know about his porn?

I see no reason for options 1, 3, 5 atm.


----------



## CandieGirl (Apr 27, 2011)

Was the collection hidden? He, might be slightly ashamed of his compulsion. Whatever you do, be careful how you bring up the topic, so that you don't make him feel bad.


----------



## CherryLola (Apr 14, 2012)

CandieGirl said:


> Was the collection hidden? He, might be slightly ashamed of his compulsion. Whatever you do, be careful how you bring up the topic, so that you don't make him feel bad.


I was looking for a work file of mine that was opened between specific dates a few months back, and a couple of video clip files, with revealing names, popped up in the search! I checked them out...and then looked at the whole folder they came from called PORN - it wasn't in an obvious place it was in a folder inside a music folder. So it was sorta hidden I guess, but not especially well. There wasn't much in there. Most was very old. But a couple were opened in January and a couple in February. I haven't been checking the history in his computer or anything though...after finding this I did have a look as I thought it could help e work out the best course of action...but it as deleted. Predictably!

I don't want him to feeel really bad...I just want to understand whether he feels he is missing something from me that is really important to him sexually. Whether the fact he gets off to that is a kind of fetish, big fantasy... or just something he gets off on occasional, just as he might something else. 

I would rather he didn't use porn at all - I hate it! But, on the other hand, I can accept it as long as I don't think it is impacting on our sex life or his desire for what we have and do with each other. The face he has anal stuff is most worrying, simply because it is basically something I don't really wanna do.


----------



## Browncoat (Mar 25, 2012)

One thing to keep in mind is that sometimes folks have fantasies that they never plan to live out... ever. There's a big difference between a fantasy and the raw reality of that fantasy in all it's details.


----------



## CherryLola (Apr 14, 2012)

Browncoat said:


> I
> 
> Does he know that you know about his porn?
> 
> I see no reason for options 1, 3, 5 atm.


He doesn't know yet...I am wondering whether to tell him I have found it and calmly tell him I love him and that he isn't in trouble - even though I aint a big fan of him having it - he can carry on without feeling bad...but then explain my worries about the anal sex fantasy and see what he says...

Also about fantasy and reality - I know this and keep reminding myself. But I think he probably has had anal before - got a strong gut feeling based on when he vaguely raised it in the past - even though he made out a neutral interest - this seems weird now considering all the porn was anal related! I'm well confused how to handle it...


----------



## FormerNiceGuy (Feb 13, 2012)

CherryLola said:


> He doesn't know yet...I am wondering whether to tell him I have found it and calmly tell him I love him and that he isn't in trouble - even though I aint a big fan of him having it - he can carry on without feeling bad...but then explain my worries about the anal sex fantasy and see what he says...


My $.02 is that having secrets like this is bad for intimacy in a relationship. He was being indirect with you when he brought up the issue the first time and that doesn't feel right to me. He needs to understand (regardless of whether you experiment with anal sex) that his fantasies/interests are OK with you (I am assuming consenting adults here).

I have no moral issues with porn but I think it is bad for relationships and people in general. The fact that he kept it secret means your husband likely has shame about it. I acknowledge that this is one guy's opinion based on a finite amount of experience so your mileage may vary. 

This TedX talk mirrors my experience with porn. I would say I was a light user. I would encourage you to share the video with your husband and discuss.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zif0_60b3WU


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

I had a porn compulsion, a secret I kept from my W, then one day she stumbled upon my secret, I was humiliated and embarrased, she was devastated, she felt betrayed and I know I lost a big part of her trust that day - she took it as rejection, but to me I have never thought less of her than some images on my screen - I could never convince her otherwise - I did give up the porn, though had the occasional slip once in awhile - I ususally did not confess my slip up (especially if I felt I could hide it) but occasionally did.. I don't know if any of that ever really helped.

Over time her sexual interests changed anyways, by the end she had done a complete flip of her opinion of porn, even got into selling/hosting sex toy parties (especially ones that are earth and health friendly)... I don't think my betrayal really factored into it, she basically was always too easily influenced by the attitudes of those around her.

My point is that your H is probably very ashamed of this secret compulsion, but if you are mature enough to not take his voyeuristic fantasies as personal rejection you can communicate this with him in a healthy way. Good Luck.


----------



## Beowulf (Dec 7, 2011)

Lon said:


> I had a porn compulsion, a secret I kept from my W, then one day she stumbled upon my secret, I was humiliated and embarrased, she was devastated, she felt betrayed and I know I lost a big part of her trust that day - she took it as rejection, but to me I have never thought less of her than some images on my screen - I could never convince her otherwise - I did give up the porn, though had the occasional slip once in awhile - I ususally did not confess my slip up (especially if I felt I could hide it) but occasionally did.. I don't know if any of that ever really helped.
> 
> Over time her sexual interests changed anyways, by the end she had done a complete flip of her opinion of porn, even got into selling/hosting sex toy parties (especially ones that are earth and health friendly)... I don't think my betrayal really factored into it, she basically was always too easily influenced by the attitudes of those around her.
> 
> My point is that your H is probably very ashamed of this secret compulsion, but if you are mature enough to not take his voyeuristic fantasies as personal rejection you can communicate this with him in a healthy way. Good Luck.


Wait!!! There are earth friendly sex toys. Why doesn't someone tell me these things!!!

OP, I'm always in favor of communication. I have fantasies and I share them with Morrigan. She has some fantasies as well and tells me about them. Most of the time our fantasies are not meant to ever become reality. I mean its very unlikely that Brad Pitt will ever come to my house anytime soon. Morrigan's fantasies will probably never happen either.


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

FormerNiceGuy, just watched that lecture, it is the most impelling argument I've heard yet for a man to cut out porn from his life. Since separation I found I've gradually been watching more (not near as much as back before my marriage), as of now I'm going to try experimenting with a moratorium, if what he says is true maybe its the solution to my problems...


----------



## Browncoat (Mar 25, 2012)

Being able to step away from porn for months a time can be very telling if you are addicted/dependent on it.


----------



## FormerNiceGuy (Feb 13, 2012)

Lon said:


> FormerNiceGuy, just watched that lecture, it is the most impelling argument I've heard yet for a man to cut out porn from his life. Since separation I found I've gradually been watching more (not near as much as back before my marriage), as of now I'm going to try experimenting with a moratorium, if what he says is true maybe its the solution to my problems...


I agree. Someone sent the link to me and light bulbs went off. I wasn't a huge porn abuser, but after watching that talk I think any amount is too much so I quit in January. 

A couple of other things helped. Dr. R. Glover talks about healthy masturbation in No More Mr. Nice Guy. Basically, physical only with no fantasy. That means experience the physicality, but don't think about a woman or any past experience or fantasy. It is very different.

I experienced a much lower level of excitement with non-fantasy masturbation. This lead me to think more about my sex drive. I always considered myself high drive. I think I have come to understand that my sex drive was three things: 1) a way to seek reassurance from my wife that all was well, 2) balm to soothe life's anxieties generally and 3) a biological urge. None of those things matched my intellectual projection of what "making love" to my wife should be (3 is OK, but we are too old for any more kids).

Armed with these realizations, I have tried to approach sex with my wife as a celebration of our union. The results have been spectacular. 

1. I love sex, but am fine without it.
2. I haven't masturbated in 3 months and don't miss it. 
3. My wife initiates as much as I do - this is a change from the days of old where I was always looking for it. 
4. I think sex is more enjoyable. I went through an initial period where I was more sensitive and quicker to ejaculate, but that has subsided. I think I have better control than ever.
5. Frequency is great by me @ 3 - 4x per week.

Finally, there are some who believe that much of a man's energy is tied into his sexuality and, in particular, his drive to have sex with women. Proponents of this theory think that much of what motivates men to succeed in life is this urge to attract females. Fapping away your mojo is not a strategy for success.

Regardless of what anyone thinks of the theory, I do agree that the aggression often equated with sex drive can be channeled into other activities. I am fine not having sex because I am busy being productive in other areas. 

Of course being productive in other areas make me more sexy to my wife and the virtuous cycle continues:smthumbup:


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

FMG, I get where you are coming from, I was working on the breaking free exercises in the book, I found mb'ing without porn wasn't a problem but without fantasy I couldn't even get it up. I understand where he is going with it, but to me it seems like his goal is to eliminate lust from the mind altogether. I guess maybe that is healthy but it just sounds so boring, I feel personally that a healthy, lustful sex drive makes us want to compete and that competition is a powerful tool to be productive. When I'm 75 maybe the lustless model will work, but I honestly want hot sex because it is part of what I was made to do. But of course my old way of thinking hasn't really been fulfilling or successful, just feels like giving up on that way is killing my spirit.


----------



## Charmlady (Feb 29, 2012)

From a womans point of view -- I think its hard for most of us to understand why our H need it, when we DO have a healthy sex life. I know, for me, when I discovered H porn habit, I was hurt, mostly because he hid it, felt like he couldnt discuss with me, so I tried to bring it up, and say, hey maybe we can do this together -- he flat out denied the whole porn thing and he continues to visit sites when I am not around, then erase the history on the computer, so he thinks I dont know about it. Again, its the lies that bugs me the most, but again, I take it personally, because its like his way of saying, my wife is not enough for me, I have to get more and more and more, regardless how much we are doing.
I honestly do not understand why he feels he must do this (daily) when he gets a pretty healthy dose from me!


----------



## Browncoat (Mar 25, 2012)

I would confront him on it as well, because frankly it's not good for spouses to make a habit of keeping secrets... especially of a sexual nature. Just be loving and kind about it.


----------



## Charmlady (Feb 29, 2012)

Have tried that too -- have tried to say, look lets share this together, it could be HOT, thinking he would realize I may be ok with it, its the lying and hiding it, that I am not ok with.


----------



## Mrs. T (Aug 5, 2011)

Beowulf said:


> Wait!!! There are earth friendly sex toys. Why doesn't someone tell me these things!!!
> 
> OP, I'm always in favor of communication. I have fantasies and I share them with Morrigan. She has some fantasies as well and tells me about them.* Most of the time our fantasies are not meant to ever become reality. I mean its very unlikely that Brad Pitt will ever come to my house anytime soon. Morrigan's fantasies will probably never happen either.*


 Beowulf...you're killing me!! :rofl: While you are busy dreaming of Brad is Morrigan dreaming of Angelina or perhaps Milla Jovovich...they are both pretty f*cking hot when they are kicking a** on the big screen...


----------



## FormerNiceGuy (Feb 13, 2012)

Lon said:


> I feel personally that a healthy, lustful sex drive makes us want to compete and that competition is a powerful tool to be productive. .......but I honestly want hot sex because it is part of what I was made to do. But of course my old way of thinking hasn't really been fulfilling or successful, just feels like giving up on that way is killing my spirit.


I think we are in agreement mostly.

With apologies to the OP for a semi-thread jack, here is how I understand this to work:

1. If you are a single guy, you masturbate and fantasize and you satisfy the sexual urge, and this is like eating McDonalds every day. Just like in the movie "SuperSize Me", it feels pretty good, so you do more. 

Pretty soon, you masturbate every time you feel "the energy". Because you are blowing a good part of your life energy into a paper towel, you don't really feel like taking risks and going out or working hard. The result is you don't have much success/interaction with women and that makes you anxious. So you look at more porn and masturbate more. 

If by some stroke of luck you actually get the chance to have sex with a real woman, your brain/body is really screwed up by the porn and masturbation and the experience feels icky to her, off to you and generates even more insecurity. 

Some guys may compartmentalize better than others and be successful in areas of their life, but I think this will at least show up in their sex lives/relationships with women as either not enough or [email protected]@E acting out. The [email protected]@re's will probably be screwing up in other areas. 

Repeat cycle.

2. If you are married, the story is similar. You masturbate and use porn and thereby deny your wife an important part of your sexual energy. She doesn't know it, but will feel it, and won't like it. She will have that female "intuition" that something isn't quite right. She will pull back a bit. You will use more because your sexual relationship with your wife is going downhill. Pretty soon, your sex life is completely non-existent or crappy the 1x/week times you do it. You feel shameful on one hand and resent your wife on the other for not f$$$ing like a porn star. You get busted/have an affair/she has an affair/you lose your job (because you aren't feeling very productive) and the cycle has a chance to get broken.

So, I think the point is not to kill your drive at all. I think it is to respect your masculinity. That means:

A) Develop the mental discipline to quit undressing every female you meet. This is hard, but is doable. You will slip from time to time, but keep at it. If you are single and see a hot woman, rather than investing the energy in fantasy, approach her and talk to her. Direct the energy at actually satisfying the urge - you will be surprised at the results.

If you are married, you need to skip this step and just look, appreciate and breathe it in (thanks David Daeda, The Way of The Superior Man). 

Married men have appropriate interactions with females all the time. Think checkout girls etc. See if you can experience the difference between being a leering, lecherous guy and embracing and embodying your masculinity. I don't fully understand this, but I can tell you that if you keep your mind clean while owning your masculinity, something magical happens in your interactions with others, both men and women.

I was in a store with my family yesterday and simply smiled at the 20 something attractive woman who was working at the register. Full eye contact, appreciating her energy, but keeping the thoughts clean while accepting the attraction. She blushed and babbled like a school girl and gave me a discount because someone had left a quarter on by the register. I don't think it was a coincidence. For the record, I am not Brad Pitt.

B) Once you quit masturbating/porn, you will be anxious. My therapist told me anxiety is excitement with fear. I like that and am sticking with it.

So I wake up, feeling anxious. Only it isn't anxiety, it is power and it needs to go somewhere. This morning, I am writing to you

I will do several other activities this morning, make breakfast for the family and then have a productive day ahead of me. Funny thing is, the more I do, the more energy I have.

C) For married or single guys with an SO, respect the power and give it freely. I give it to my wife all day. I send flirty texts when I am so inclined. I do the dishes just because. I fix stuff around the house. I am like the energizer bunny these days doing stuff. Feels great. 

The most important part of this is that I am doing it because I want to. I am in the prime of my life and have the capacity and energy to be super productive. I am not expecting anything in return except self-satisfaction. If my wife sends a bi$$$y response back to a flirty text, I chuckle and either escalate or drop it. I don't care because it isn't about me. Think "Black Spider Man" in Spiderman 3.

Sex is just a part of a great mix of satisfying activities in my life. With the focus removed and my mojo hanging out all over the place, my wife pursues me.

This is like one of those jujitsu moves where less is more. Go figure, but it works.


----------



## Mrs. T (Aug 5, 2011)

FormerNiceGuy said:


> I think we are in agreement mostly.
> 
> With apologies to the OP for a semi-thread jack, here is how I understand this to work:
> 
> ...


 Wow, I need to have my husband to read this. When I discover that he's been looking at porn it makes me feel like something has been stolen from me. It's not so much that I am jealous of the women he's looking at but after he's finished at the computer there is little left for me. It's very frustrating.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

Here's my thought, as a guy who looked at anal porn while married...

My wife was not going to go there. She liked some stimulation that way, but that's as far as it went. And I wasn't going to push her boundaries that way. I figured that was her choice.

Of course, all that did was raise the "taboo" factor...  She was my first sexual partner, so what I hadn't done with her, I hadn't done ever. So I looked at porn. However, I don't think that ever really damaged our sex life, in terms of resentments that she wouldn't do that for me. Heck, she wouldn't give me a BJ to completion either... My resentments were strictly in frequency. Variety wasn't an issue.

Since separating, I have met a very nice (sexual) woman. She made it fairly clear that anal was on the menu, and we've done it a few times. It was fun, I'd do it again, but it's not a life-changing event. She also swallows, she's very adventurous... But the single biggest change in my old sex life to my new one? My partner actually WANTS sex. With me! Who would have guessed?  Her drive is as high as mine, and her sexual fantasies are compatible.

So my advice... Don't worry too much about the anal porn, but just keep rocking his world on a regular basis. If you do bring it up, I would talk about the hidden porn in general before focusing on details.

C


----------



## Beowulf (Dec 7, 2011)

Mrs. T said:


> Beowulf...you're killing me!! :rofl: While you are busy dreaming of Brad is Morrigan dreaming of Angelina or perhaps Milla Jovovich...they are both pretty f*cking hot when they are kicking a** on the big screen...


Finally. Someone who gets my humor. :smthumbup:


----------



## CherryLola (Apr 14, 2012)

Thanks for all your advice. I kinda gave myself time to think about it and calm down. I made it clear I was feeling like I wasn't enough for him, and he has reassured me so much this isn't the case. We are having sex on average 3 times a day, which I think is quite a bit - so I think he must be feeling quite satisfied with things. I did check whether he has looked at the files again recently, and he hasn't. So I hope it isn't a 'habit' and that it is something he just uses a bit from time to time when he is away or when I am..?

By chance the topic of anal sex came up the other evening, and I mentioned I had a feeling he wanted it and that I wasn't enough becuase I didn't think I would ever want it. He said he didnt even want it, but that if he ever did, it wouldn't be something he wanted more than me and that he loved all the things we did and didnt want for anything more. I asked him if he felt the same about blowjobs...which he gets lots of (as stimulation pre-sex or just a blowjob all the way)...and after some hesitation he seemed to be saying that yes he would still want me, but that he probably would want for it and miss it, although he would still love me and want to be with me. He said if he had less he wouldn't mind, but none at all might make him a bit disappointed... So I feeel a bit better about things. I sorta wish I'd mentioned the porn, but I think I can live with it happily. If anything like this turns up again I'll pluck up the courage to ask him specifically about it, but I think I can trust that it isn't being used too much or a reflection of something missing between us. I hope this is the case anyway.


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

CherryLola said:


> We briefly talked about anal sex months ago, and it transpired that 'neither of us were really into it' and that it was something he would do if I wanted it, but he didn't especially want it himself. He also said he himself wasn't into having his anal region touched or entered using fingers. I feel like I may have seemed to be anxious or a little awkward when the conversation took place and that this probably made him decide to not tell me that he would really like some of these things.


He was lying. This is the kind of thing we say when the subject comes up and we get the vibe you don't want to do it. Basically it's telling you what we think you want to hear.


----------



## frustr8dhubby (Dec 23, 2010)

Unhappy2011 said:


> Though she did once catch me on the couch playing video games, while my laptop was next to me showing porn, and I was smoking a bowl at the same time. lol...not one of my finer moments.


And now we know why you are happy in 2012!


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

OP I understand where your coming from in regards to being anxious about the subject. My own hubby and I discussed it for awhile and he did at first say the same thing your husband did.. "Naw I'm not into that.." and blah blah blah... like working said it could be something he was telling you because he thought thats what you wanted to hear. Eventually I decided to try it out but before i did i decided to get a little tequilla in me to help me relax and calm my nerves about it. btw yes it's a bit painful at first but after a few times it's enjoyable..  If you do decide to do it later on... just tell your husband you would like to take it slow. Made that a point with my own and he respectfully did.


----------



## jaquen (Mar 1, 2012)

Why not open yourself up to anal play again? Your past experience doesn't have to be your present one.

I enjoyed the idea of anal play, both on a woman, and having a woman play with me. I told my wife as much long before we got married. Neither was a huge fetish, but I was interested.

About a year, or maybe a little less, after we got married, after easing into the subject a few times, she finally said she'd try. I used one finger, plenty of lube, and it was very uncomfortable for her (mostly emotionally). We stopped, and I didn't press again or ask.

Over the next year she opened herself up to it. She gave me my very first rim job, out of the blue, without me even asking. She'll occasionally slip a finger in during a BJ. And along the way she opened herself up to anal play, again without me even asking. She ADORES anal now. She can get off fingering herself anally, and from penetration. She says the orgasms are more intense for her during anal.

I think it's just important to recognize that people evolve sexually. Perhaps being open to something now, with this particular partner, at this particular point in your life, might yield a different result than it did in the past. You never know, what you once abhorred might be what you could soon adore.


----------



## Ryan_sa (May 8, 2012)

I am a little similar to your husband!
I occasionally look at porn, the stuff I look at is not something I nessasarily want to do with my wife, its fantacy, I imagine us doing it, and thats enough for me.
As others have said, a part of the appeal is the "forbidden fruit" senario.
If you do challenge him about it, do it really gently. Maybe talk about your fantacies, and get him to talk about his. 
Ask him to show you what kind of porn he likes, or rent a movie and ask him if he likes it. go wild and have fun.
If you start thinking your not enough for him because you wont do anal, give yourself a kick on the backside!

What Jaquen said is spot on too.


----------



## Browncoat (Mar 25, 2012)

Unhappy2011 said:


> Though she did once catch me on the couch playing video games, while my laptop was next to me showing porn, and I was smoking a bowl at the same time. lol...not one of my finer moments.



Wow talk about multitasking!


----------



## Aristotle (Apr 4, 2012)

If you have done it before with another man, initiate and do it again with your husband, the love of your life. Show him you love him more than any man before him and let him experience your entire body. Stop worrying about him asking for it again, when you can simply tell him as you are initiating, "This is mine to give, do not ask for it." Also let him know how special he is and that you would never do this with another man. That will make him love it more. If he knows about your past, let him know you want him to have everything anyone has ever gotten. If he doesn't know your history, then keep it that way. When you give him anal, you can bury that other act in your past forever, and he doesn't need to know about it because he got to do it himself.


Your attitude already seems negative though. Be positive. My wife loves it and prefers anal over normal intercourse because of the pressure and nerve endings in her anus. She also feels no changes in her personality or sex drive from oral or vaginal (ejaculations), but within the next hour after anal, she feels aggressive, horny, and in a better mood. As dumb as that sounds, I am not joking. The hormones in semen are best absorbed into your body through your colon and all the benefits of energy boost, sex drive boost, and mood boost are POSITIVE things that happen because of anal sex. The vagina or stomach is not made to "absorb" while the colon is. Think about it and try to enjoy it.

Turn it into a positive thing, not something negative that worries you.

Good luck.


----------

